# Anyone driving down to Chapala ?



## digame (Apr 10, 2009)

We are heading out , crossing at Port Huron on Dec 24 or 25 afternoon. Will enter Mexico at Progreso/Nuevo Progreso south of Corpus Christi near McAllen, on Dec 30. To arrive Chapala Dec 31 afternoon.

Anyone heading the same direction and wish to 'convoy' . It is nicer to have another car "just in case" when travelling a distance, particularly in Mexico where towns are few and far between. Could meet en route or at Nuevo Progreso customs.


----------

